# wanted: western flyer parts



## newbee (Jan 29, 2008)

1950's western flyer super parts wanted. chainguard, fork, headlight, rear rack... any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## newbee (Jan 29, 2008)

mainly the chain guard


----------



## thockett (Mar 22, 2015)

Did you ever find those parts? I have some.


----------



## thockett (Dec 28, 2015)

The only parts I need now are the electronics (6v battery holder; horn) inside the tank, and turn signal switch, plus the rear turn signal parts that are located in the back of the bike. Can anyone help? tobeyhockett@gmail.com


----------

